# Overdosing Excel



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, going to give this a try on some algae in a different tank to my green dust.

How do I go about it? Double the initial does? (5ml per 40 liters) and only do that once a week or should I then follow up with a daily double dose of 5ml per 200 litres? (so equating to 10ml per 200 litres)


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

I add the recommended quantity after a 30% WC and add 3X the recommended dose every day I don't do a WC.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I found that 1.5X the water change dose does no harm that I could see, other than to vals. So, that is what I use, when I use it. I did daily big water changes, with that much Excel each time, so I didn't do the routine small daily doses.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, dosed one double dose on the start of the week and it appears that its killing off my dwarf hairgrass.

Any experiences of this or points to note?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You have two doses, X and Y. X is the very initial dose, and Y is the dose every day after that...

You dose X normally and double/triple Y doses. If you doubled the X dose, then you're gonna kill a lot of things. Do a WC then start over is what I'd do.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I have dwarf hairgrass in a 1g nano and I use between 3-7 drops a day (15 drops in an ml) so that is 3-7 times the recommended dose with no harm to the hairgrass. I do have high light and do water changes with old water from my fertilized tank, if that matters


----------



## meredymae (Jan 5, 2007)

*anacharis dies on overdose of excel, vals dead or damaged*



hoppycalif said:


> I found that 1.5X the water change dose does no harm that I could see, other than to vals. So, that is what I use, when I use it. I did daily big water changes, with that much Excel each time, so I didn't do the routine small daily doses.


My val died and so did my bunched and rooted anacharis.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Excel isn't recommended, as I recall, for vals, egeria densa, riccia, some mosses, etc. which are simple organisms more succeptible to being harmed by Excel. And, as I recall, that includes normal dosing.


----------

